# General > Music >  Who were the first live band you went to see

## Bazeye

I'll start the ball Rolling with Eddie and the Hotrods.

----------


## Kodiak

The very first was the Ronettes, I think it was in 1962 in the Caird Hall Dundee.

----------


## riggerboy

funny enough mine was jimmy shand in the mackays hotel bloody marvelous he was,, my he could get the fiddle going and yer feet tappin, a grand mannie,

then i moved on to british standard now they were world class, and blu whin were flipping great to,

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Iv only ever been to see 1 band live, it was in 2007 and i went to see the Levellers  ::  Best time ever! 

Was meant to be going to see Muse this year but cana cos baby will still be little  :Frown:  Another time tho!! I will see them eventually!

----------


## ducati

Slaughter and the Dogs at the Factory in Hulme. If you wanted Punk, thats where you had to be  ::

----------


## Bazeye

> Slaughter and the Dogs at the Factory in Hulme. If you wanted Punk, thats where you had to be


 
 Seen them in Barrow. Were they cranked up really high?

----------


## Kodiak

> funny enough mine was jimmy shand in the mackays hotel bloody marvelous he was,, my he could get the fiddle going and yer feet tappin, a grand mannie,


Do you realise just how lucky and priviledged you were.  Jimmy Shand Very Rarely played the fiddle.  He was a good Fiddle player but he much preferred his Accordion.  He went so far to have a special Accordion made for him in Trossingen, Germany by Hohner.  The accordion was based on the popular Morino model, but had a diatonic,  button arrangement on the treble (similar to a melodeon - tuned B/C/C# ) coupled with a standard, non-diatonic stradella bass system.  This instrument is considered by many as the best accordion for Scottish  country dance music. 

Here is a Very Rare Picture of Jimmy playing his Fiddle. :-

----------


## Sage

Depeche Mode...Master & Servant tour in Aberdeen 1984

Bloody good too  :Grin:

----------


## DeHaviLand

Sensational Alex Harvey Band at Glasgow Apollo in May 1974. I was 13 and had to run away from home to go to it. Came back 2 days later, and had my arse skelped for my trouble. It was worth it though, and I'm still a huge fan.

----------


## riggerboy

> Do you realise just how lucky and priviledged you were.  Jimmy Shand Very Rarely played the fiddle.  He was a good Fiddle player but he much preferred his Accordion.  He went so far to have a special Accordion made for him in Trossingen, Germany by Hohner.  The accordion was based on the popular Morino model, but had a diatonic,  button arrangement on the treble (similar to a melodeon - tuned B/C/C# ) coupled with a standard, non-diatonic stradella bass system.  This instrument is considered by many as the best accordion for Scottish  country dance music. 
> 
> Here is a Very Rare Picture of Jimmy playing his Fiddle. :-


yes i know just how priviledged i was, i also had tea with the great man

----------


## Anfield

Beach Boys at Liverpool Empire in about 1967. They were on one of the package shows with about 4 other bands,  The only other one I can remmber was Paul Revere & the Raiders.

I remember the programmes from those type of gigs. It was about 16 pages and each band got photo on one side of page and a Bio. on facing page.

----------


## wickscorrie

bon jovi the day i got the keys to our first house, 18 years ago in glasgow

----------


## achingale

Runrig way back in the 1980s.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

The Who and the Sensational Alex Harvey Band at Parkhead.1975

----------


## Bobinovich

Hmmm...Roxette  :: 



Yeah OK you can pick yourselves up off the floor now...

----------


## Bazeye

> Sensational Alex Harvey Band at Glasgow Apollo in May 1974. I was 13 and had to run away from home to go to it. Came back 2 days later, and had my arse skelped for my trouble. It was worth it though, and I'm still a huge fan.


 Seen SAHB twice, once with Alex at Reading in 1977 and once without him in barrow a couple of years ago. Guess who was the best.

----------


## Sage

Loved Roxette, saw them in Sheffield.

You are not alone  ::

----------


## ducati

Worst Gig anyone? Gary Glitter at G-mex in Mancherstrerefordshire  :: 

Best Gig, Pink Floyd at Main Road  ::  Flying Pig, Awesome

----------


## Errogie

Johnny Fats and the Federals for a dance in the B.B. (?) Hall behind Woolies Thurso circa 1960.

----------


## Gleber2

> Johnny Fats and the Federals for a dance in the B.B. (?) Hall behind Woolies Thurso circa 1960.


1963!! I remember it well.

----------


## celtic1888

a saw a lot of counry bands at nashville, but most noticed band was sergeant last year when they played in wick.

bloomin amazin!!

----------


## trix

mines wid hev til be auld addie, ina miller an her brither bobby coghill. oh...an ma brither too. it wis in 'e mackays hotel.

da ken 'e name o' 'e band, i wis only aboot 6 at 'e time  ::

----------


## zebedy

First band I went to see was Voodoqueen or Rehab Rejects. Can't remember which was first, but they were the reason I started taking drumming seriously. 

First gig gig was Kings Of Leon in the Corn Exchange in Edinburgh. 2003 maybe? Can't remember but was amazing.

----------


## Metalattakk

My first taste of live music was being taken to the Mercury Motor Inn to see a country and western duo called The Marlettes. As far as I can remember, the lassie played an acoustic guitar and the bloke played the pedal steel guitar. I must have been about 7 years old.

I vividly remember being taken to the High School assembly hall to see The Corries, too, second row seats. That was definitely before I was a pupil there, maybe 1975/76-ish.

Mind you, all of this was interspersed with regular yearly attendances of the Viewfirth Folk Festival.

My first trip south to see a gig was in 1990, SECC, Metallica supported by Warrior Soul. Awe + some.



Edit: Free sound clips of The Marlettes available here. Eee, that brings back memories. Blanket On The Ground and Wolverton Mountain.  :Grin:

----------


## Jeid

First gig I went to was Leeds Festival in 2000, first band I saw that weekend were My Vitriol.

----------


## zappster

My 1st gig was Anthrax supported by Testament 1987

----------


## yorkshire lassie

paul young in leeds mid 80's.

i would have loved to have seen queen.  freddie was such a showman.  that was my husbands first gig.

----------


## fender

My 1st was the late great Rory Gallagher in the Caley Hotel, Inverness in 1971. The support act was the keyboard dominated Greenslade which thinking about it now was a strange combination.

----------


## Gizmo

Excluding local bands playing in bars etc, my first proper gig was Metallica, 24th Sept 1988 in the Edinburgh Playhouse. Me and Zappster queued for around 2 hours after the gig to meet the band, I was 17yrs old, and James Hetfield was God to me, and they spoke to us, me and Zappster were totally starstruck and as we walked back to our B&B afterwards, we were just a couple of gibbering fools, especially as Zappster was wearing a tour t-shirt that the band hadnt seen before, so James Hetfield struck up a conversation with him... :: , it was just one of the greatest moments of my youth  :: , that innocence is missed badly  :Smile:

----------


## evelyn

> 1963!! I remember it well.


LOL. If you can remember it, you weren`t there  :Smile:

----------


## Gleber2

> LOL. If you can remember it, you weren`t there


I was certainly there. It was my band and my memory was still working in those days. These were the first regular gigs I ever played. I was only 19.

----------


## Beat Bug

My first live band was at a local tennis club dance back in 1960's Dublin. They were then called The Downbeats, and later went on to become one of Ireland's premier showbands, Dickie Rock and The Miami Showband.

----------


## Ricanna

U2 in Aberdeen before they hit the very big time--1979 i think--lives with me to this day though they have become a bit foolish now

----------


## Deemac

Genesis - Apollo Theatre, Glasgow in 1980 ("The Duke" Tour - I know, not Genesis at their best!) 

I got pick-pocketed while in the queue and only discovered after waiting for 2 or 3 hours and could only afford an upper circle seat at £2!!

----------


## youoldduffer

KISS  in the 80's there was paul stanley lookalikes everywhere. I think it was that concert we started chanting at the tv cameras outs side "Terry Christians a p...."

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Got dragged to many a band in the Weigh Inn during the late-70s/ early 80s but too young at the time to remember any of them. Saying that, I was always fascinated with the drums, especially clear-skinned toms that had a big black dot in the middle. Got a chance to hit one or two of them now and again, as well.

First (outside Caithness) band I remember seeing was Blues 'N' Trouble at Millbank in June 1989. Will never forget the massive bass presence they had hitting me in the chest, as I gulped down my can of Sweetheart Stout from the side of the stage. Barracuda were supporting that night, incidentally.

First band I travelled to see was either The Black Crowes (Barras) or Helloween (Cathouse) in 1990.

First band I ever saw outside of the UK (America) was Public Enemy and Ice-T in 1991.

----------


## Boozeburglar

Against The Grain

Long time ago.

He he.

Great drummer.

 :Smile:

----------


## Gleber2

> Against The Grain
> 
> Long time ago.
> 
> He he.
> 
> Great drummer.


Deemac was that drummer!!!!!

----------


## zappster

> Excluding local bands playing in bars etc, my first proper gig was Metallica, 24th Sept 1988 in the Edinburgh Playhouse. Me and Zappster queued for around 2 hours after the gig to meet the band, I was 17yrs old, and James Hetfield was God to me, and they spoke to us, me and Zappster were totally starstruck and as we walked back to our B&B afterwards, we were just a couple of gibbering fools, especially as Zappster was wearing a tour t-shirt that the band hadnt seen before, so James Hetfield struck up a conversation with him..., it was just one of the greatest moments of my youth , that innocence is missed badly


Haha good times Giz!! Mind we got lost trying to find the B&B coz wur heeds were in the clouds!!

----------


## kjandcrew

Queen at Wembley Area, they were superb.  I then went to every big gig going, including Michael Jackson, Thriller Tour and Madonna on the Virgin Tour, Rolling Stones to name but a few.  Also Wham !!!!! ::

----------


## Boozeburglar

I suppose if it is bands I went to see, then probably saw a few before that. Certainly remember lots of fiddle players in Shetland, seeing as the Shetland Fiddlers used to practise in our hotel. 

I was bouncing on Aly Bain's knee while he played one time.

I suppose maybe Johnny Fatts Blues Band or some such concoction was a band I chose to actually go and watch.

It is all a blur really, the perils of under age drinking . . .

I remember heading to Inverness many a time to catch the likes of Jethro Tull, The Smiths, Run Rig (eughhhhh), Roy Harper, and further south to Edinburgh to see The Stranglers and into England to see The Clash, The Exploited,Siouxsie and the Banshees, The Groundhogs and so many others. Often I did not have the money to get home, nor to find a bed for the night and slept rough. It is hard to remember being so passionate about seeing your idols.

Then when I was the grand age of sixteen I started going to the festivals. (On the back of a massive campaign to raise funds, aided in no small measure by 'happening upon' a loose door on the back of a newsagent's van wherein one found hordes of adult comics . . . sold to the young Dounreay apprentices.) Off to see the world I was, well to a few festivals at least.

The Damned, Alvin Lee, The Band, Van Morrison, AC/DC, Van Halen . . . too many to mention all taken in with plenty of warm beer and other warming substances, and welcomed into the loving arms of the Peace Convoy I resolved never to return to the North. 

So I was a few weeks late back to school that summer.

 :Wink:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

awesome thread.

1st band I remember going to see was in the old Weigh Inn in the late 80s & the band's name "The Clyde Valley Stompers"

John Ray junior had the heaviest bass drum pedal I'd ever put my foot on & the sound of the double bass WOW!!!!!!

----------


## BonsBalls

> KISS in the 80's there was paul stanley lookalikes everywhere. I think it was that concert we started chanting at the tv cameras outs side "Terry Christians a p...."


 
My 1st gig was with Duffer to see Kiss in 1988 ...Duffer the TV camera's was when we was at Skid Row in 1991 lol

----------


## ellimac

My first band I went to see was RunRig in the Inverness Ice Ring, but that was many moons ago tho.........  ::

----------


## buddyrich

> I was bouncing on Aly Bain's knee while he played one time.


 :: 







Im booooored.

----------


## Moira

Maurice Lynch Showband, Saturday afternoon matinees in the Assembly Rooms, Wick.  Probably late 60's but can't be sure.  I remember bopping along to the beat in my pram.  ::

----------


## Kenneth

First proper band I saw live was Maximo Park at T in the Park, I think it was 2005. They were really great. First actual gig I went to was Kings of Leon in Aberdeen in 2007. Good show, 'Milk' was my highlight!

----------


## buddyrich

First band i ever saw live was

----------


## rob murray

First rock band I ever saw wis the Great Blue White ( Billy Mcphee guitar, Tich Bremner drums, Maurice Dodd bass ) in the Norseman Hotel Wick 1974ish ( underage ! ) One of the best local bands I ever saw...used to do a great version of The Easybeats classic "Good Times" I still mind it

----------


## airdlass

> Runrig way back in the 1980s.


I first saw them play in Skerray Hall about 1973/74 ::

----------


## Bazeye

Was that before they released "Play Gaelic"? Think Ive still got that somewhere on cassette.

----------


## Bazeye

> I'll start the ball Rolling with Eddie and the Hotrods.


 Oh btw it was at Lancaster uni in 1976.

----------


## Bazeye

> Oh btw it was at Lancaster uni in 1976.


And it went a little bit something like this.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrtwmyVMfOM

----------


## airdlass

> Was that before they released "Play Gaelic"? Think Ive still got that somewhere on cassette.


it must have been around that time. Still have the LP of Play Gaelic along with all the other earlier ones.

----------


## futurelegends

First Band was Black Sabbath @ November 1970 in Green's Playhouse Glasgow (later to become the Apollo Theatre), just after 'Paranoid' hit the charts.

I was 13 at the time my big brother had a spare ticket 'coz his mate cried off at the last minute (poor soul).

Brilliant introduction to live music, soon to be followed by Family, Mott the Hoople, Bowie, Queen, Pink Floyd, Genesis, Linda Ronstadt, David Gilmour, etc, etc and of course Fats & Isaac.

----------


## Deemac

Now the first band I ever saw (in Caithness) was Z-Rox. Sometime late 1985 in the Sheilling Bar, Thurso (upstairs). Was quite impressed with their overall production (lights, smoke machine, FOH desk, backdrop etc.). The high stacked PA would wobble to and fro and the floor bent with all the punters jumping about!! (I believe eventually someone almost went through that floor - only to be saved by the carpet!!) It was loud and heavy, just the way I liked it when I was much, MUCH younger. ::

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Now the first band I ever saw (in Caithness) was Z-Rox. Sometime late 1985 in the Sheilling Bar, Thurso (upstairs). Was quite impressed with their overall production (lights, smoke machine, FOH desk, backdrop etc.). The high stacked PA would wobble to and fro and the floor bent with all the punters jumping about!! (I believe eventually someone almost went through that floor - only to be saved by the carpet!!) It was loud and heavy, just the way I liked it when I was much, MUCH younger.


Now i remember that.They did a Hallowen gig there and i think it was Dave Craig the guitarist
had face make up like KISS.

----------


## Glamrocker

The first band I went to see was Showaddywaddy in Eden Court, boy those were the days.

----------


## Crackeday

D-mob (remember them??? acieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddd) ::

----------


## unicorn

> Hmmm...Roxette 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah OK you can pick yourselves up off the floor now...


 Lol I was there too  ::

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Now the first band I ever saw (in Caithness) was Z-Rox. Sometime late 1985 in the Sheilling Bar, Thurso (upstairs). Was quite impressed with their overall production (lights, smoke machine, FOH desk, backdrop etc.). The high stacked PA would wobble to and fro and the floor bent with all the punters jumping about!! (I believe eventually someone almost went through that floor - only to be saved by the carpet!!) It was loud and heavy, just the way I liked it when I was much, MUCH younger.


Didn't you support them at Scapa House? I remember knocking over their P.A.!

 :Smile:

----------


## Bazeye

What band was the bloke who had the music shop in? Im sure I seen them in the Shieling in 85.

----------


## Green_not_greed

Quote:
Originally Posted by Deemac  
Now the first band I ever saw (in Caithness) was Z-Rox. Sometime late 1985 in the Sheilling Bar, Thurso (upstairs). Was quite impressed with their overall production (lights, smoke machine, FOH desk, backdrop etc.). The high stacked PA would wobble to and fro and the floor bent with all the punters jumping about!! (I believe eventually someone almost went through that floor - only to be saved by the carpet!!) It was loud and heavy, just the way I liked it when I was much, MUCH younger.




> Now i remember that.They did a Hallowen gig there and i think it was Dave Craig the guitarist
> had face make up like KISS.


Well both stories are correct but I can't remember if it was the same night.  I suspect that the floor incident was a few years later.    

Certainly one Halloween (circa 1985/86) the entire band were made up as Kiss for the Halloween gig in the Sheiling.  As usual the place was absolutely heaving and probably 100+ people over their fire limit! And as usual the floor bounced from all the folk in there dancing and bouncing up and down and so the PA stacks were moving to and fro. That happened every time Z-ROX played the Sheiling (and had the usual crowd).   

At some point during a Z-ROX gig the Sheiling floor started to have some problems, and as the night went on, part of the floor appeared to open up.  Now you have to remember this was above where the Comm "stage" is now, so it was a big potential drop.  And yes, later in the night the floor gave way (as did the ceiling underneath) and someone was only saved from falling through completely by the carpet, which held that person in place.  I also recall that wasn't the end of the night and a barrier was put up around the area for the rest of the night - during which the band completed their set - and over a few weeks until it was repaired.  I also thing the band played again while the floor was still "in part" barriered off. 

GNG

----------


## Green_not_greed

> What band was the bloke who had the music shop in? Im sure I seen them in the Shieling in 85.


"The bloke who had the music shop" was most probably James Sutherland who worked in Shearers Music Shop, not to be confused with a different James Sutherland who bought the Thurso Music Shop from Shearers after Shearers gave it up about 10 years ago.

James was the singer with Radio City, The Blonde Brothers and (eventually) Z-ROX, and he is the best front man I have ever known.  He also sang with "Roadworks" in the 1990s. It did take him some persuasion to join Z-ROX in 1985.  In my opinion the remaining members of "Close Action" which formed the Z-ROX backbone were the best and most dedicated amateur working musicians - as a rock band - in the north of Scotland.  I believe that the "carrot" was the fact that Close Action had secured a contract to support the 1985 Golspie festival supporting RunRig, who were really big at the time.  The rest, as they say, is history.  Whether it was good or bad history is your own opinion!

GNG

----------


## Green_not_greed

> Didn't you support them at Scapa House? I remember knocking over their P.A.!


As you know Caithness has long memories and so the invoice for repair is on its way to you right now....... I promised the guy who fitted the replacement speakers that he'd get paid at some point!

----------


## hasterhall

first band live in caithness -the whole hogg.
first album selling band - AC/DC @ s.e.c.c. in 2000,amazing and deaf for a week!
last band seen - lynyrd skynyrd @ clyde auditorium.a lifetime dream fulfilled.
long live rock'n'roll !!!

----------


## Invisible

First band I remember seeing was the McCallmans down in Granton on Spey i think. They were good
First band by choice that I saw was Red Hot Chili Peppers at Hampden Thursday 23 August 2007. They were awful.
Last band I saw were U2 at hampden 18th August 2009. They were magnificent

----------


## fingalmacool

My better half demands that I have to mention that the band that sticks in her mind is a band called Nightschool, they played a lot in the Viewfirth  I think she fancied the singer, they played a lot of Cars and there own stuff, they were good as i remember ::

----------

